# Cool Cars



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Never should have sold it. Should have sold the wife instead.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Love driving the PCH with this.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

This was taken on the day, after 2 months work, I got my baby to start. Used this beauty for 6 years in my remodeling business till I got an offer I couldn't refuse. Not as pretty as these to you guys but a Mona Lisa to me.
I named it *Oscar *after my Grandfather, sniff.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, did you throw the blue one in just to trick us…mislead us…keep us guessing? I thought you were a red kind of guy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DKV
Just wanted to see if you were paying attention ) The last one looks identical to a 1934 Ford Pheaton I restored years ago when I was in the auto restoration business,besides it wouldn't look good in Red. )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

AAAAAAAH ! Evolution in the piston world.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)




----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Jim, are you the guy who had all the old cars at the northbound Riddle exit?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Jim
No it's not me, I don't own old cars any more but I've seen those oldies parked over there too .


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Two questions:
1. Are Jim and Jim from the same town?
2.Greg, is that a snow plow attachment?


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

1. Are Jim and Jim from the same town?

No, I'm about 100 miles to the south.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd drive that!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

The new Lamborghini Sesto Elemento, $2.2million. It was a concept car but they are making 20 of these for real. Completely made of carbon fiber, even the shocks and rims. Weighs only 2200 lbs, no A/C or airbags. Not street legal though, track only. One can dream….


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

And of course this….


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

My present toy


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

How does it do on the PCH (or something comparable)?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

you know you have done well, when you get invited to design and build wall to wall sequenced, book matched floor to ceiling cabinets in a parking lot (garage) who own every one of these cars

: ))


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

This web site is like "crack"

Time to giv it up

Good luck Dude, haters will never stop hating


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

JimC, have you done this? Top down, hair blownin' in the wind, tight grip on the wheel, wife screamin' to slow down…life is great. Know what I mean?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Love it


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

What is an FPV?









I'll toss this in since I hope to be driving mine in another month or two until the snow hits.

And it was cool to me, also an accident magnet for some reason. I hope to pick up another on my typical spring trip to the MIL. This time though I want to make it either a 16v high compression turbo or a 20v straight 5 and shoot for an easy 300hp wheel rather then just crank. 









It'd be nice to post better but then I'd just be delusional, at least with the job I have.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Consider this a car that drives on and under water. I just have to ask the question. Read this first.

The Navy says it will repair the nuclear-powered submarine USS Miami, which suffered an estimated $400 million damage from an arson fire at a Maine shipyard in May, the Associated Press says. The 22-year-old submarine has been in dry dock since March, undergoing a 20-month overhaul at the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard in Kittery, Maine.

I'm guessing for a couple of extra bucks you could get a new one. How much do they cost? This one is 22 years old and you just know they'll find more problems once the work begins and have to start throwing in ammendments and cost overruns. I say buy a 2015 model, junk this one and get on with it.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pierce, is that your cop car?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Canada bought 4 almost new subs from England ?

one crashed and burned on the way over

one is floating

the rest are doing well in a low tide


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Cop car? For such a majestic four-wheeled creation? Noooo, cop cars are reserved for pedestrian, unimaginative, dim-witted, thugs with no sense of originality or style.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

DKV,
Yep, been there, done that…....for 40 years…....she still tolerates me.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1957 Ford … just like the car I drove in high school … before I repainted it … red-white and blue, stars and stripes


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Dan-O, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Chinese Volkswagen levitating car


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/levitatingcar.asp


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

a1Jim, What's the model year of the Austin Healey? I had a 1967 3000 MK III for 13 years and loved it. Yours looks like maybe a MK II. Russell


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I drove a 72 Thunderbird for several years. Nice ride. 429 engine.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dan, where did you find a picture of the evolution-mobile?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/9efaec11.jpg


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I call this auto-erotica










1948 Buick Streamliner


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

whoa ! I want that !!! BAD

.

took it ! >grinz<
..


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

And for the days when you feel like riding a bike


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

'68 Fastback- kind of dream about owning one of these.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

How bout a hoverbike! balancing on a pair of ducted fans. Coming soon to an Ewok filled forest of Endor..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dan, the days of fins, finery and Jack-O…not to be mistaken for Danny-O


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My mom gave me 61 Buick Special like this one when I was a teenager..

Had one of the 1st aluminum V8 engines.

Too fast for a teenager. Blew the automatic transmission.

I also went in-the-ditch with it a few times…. however it never hurt it one bit.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great styling on the 72 Thunderbird - now that's a car. And what a front bumper, majestic chrome and really in your face.
gene


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*2006 Ferrari GTB Fiarano*









====================================================

*2008 Bentley Continental GTZ*









====================================================

*2009 Perena Z1 *









=====================================================

*1949 Ferrari 166 MM Touring 0006M*









====================================================

*1937 Alfa Romeo BC 2900B Corto Spyder SOLD For 3.5 MILLION*









=====================================================

*2004 Ferrari 612 Scaglietti*










====================================================

*Bugatti Veyron 1,000 HP X-Ray*










===================================================

*Bugatti Veyron Motor/Engine*










<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## matk (Nov 24, 2012)

if only they were made of wood


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

1907 Ravaillier


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The 80's had to be the absolute "Pit" in terms of automotive design. I don't think this one had a Hemi or a shaker hood.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

SHOTGUN


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

Facebook

.

.

.

58 Notifications

.

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

...

..

..

..

..

..

...

..

...

..

..

..

..

...

..

..

...

...

..

..

...

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

...

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

...

...

..

..

..

...

..

..

..

..

..

..

...

..

..

..

..

..

...

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

..

...

..

..

..

..

...

..

..

..

.

Search for people, places and things

Sara

Home

Privacy Shortcuts

.

Account Settings

..

..

..

.

...

Timeline Photos.

Back to Album · Pro Mod Enthusiasts's Photos · Pro Mod Enthusiasts's Page

Previous · Next.

.

LikeComment

Pro Mod Enthusiasts

Sweet 57…..

Like · · Share · 3 hours ago

234 people like this..

57 shares.

View all 12 comments..

Denise Hinkle I just LOVE the PRO MODS!!!!

Like · Reply · 2 hours ago..

Tyler Clark https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151347054815453&set=a.351260730452.351216.351248815452&type=3&theater

Example Work

By: Wicked Grafixx "The Baddest T-shirts in Drag Racing…".

Like · Reply · about an hour ago..

Tiffany Keepinitreal Kay HELL YEAH (steve austin voice)lol!

Like · Reply · about an hour ago..

Mehdi Abdurahmanov bu masin mende oluydu basqa hecne isdemirem

Like · Reply · 1 · about an hour ago..

Muriel Staziaki Baxá um poko mais….See Translation

Like · Reply · about an hour ago..

Write a comment…
.
.

Album:Timeline Photos

Shared withublic

View LargerDownloadReport/Remove Tag

Sponsored
Create an Ad

Sponsored.

Chris Hansen, Angie Long Williams and Primate Babies played Candy Crush Saga.

Candy Crush Saga
Play..

Nellie Prevento Styers, Kathy Bittle, and Donna Manning like Amazon.com.

Amazon.com

Like..

VOTE NOW!

Which fan-made ads should air during the Super Bowl?.

Use Now · 60,000 people used Doritos Crash the Super Bowl.

Be a Counselor in 1YR -OH

counseling.degreelink.org

Become a Counselor in OHIO and you can earn a median $53,380/yr -bls.gov! Get degree info..

Meet Cute Chicks

FarmVille 2 has arrived with animals so cute, you'll want to tweet. PLAY NOW..

Play Now · Stephen Terry played FarmVille 2.

1 Trick To Quit Smoking

doctoroz.com

Read our special report on a new trend that is helping thousands of smokers quit everyday. You won't believe how fast and easy it is!.

Goodbye Menopause Weight

amberen.com

Clinically Proven to Relieve Menopausal Symptoms Like Weight Gain! Click to Learn More..

..

Facebook © 2013 · English (US)

About · Create an Ad · Create a Page · Developers · Careers · Privacy · Cookies · Terms · Help.

.

Samantha Proffitt likes Spherion Mid-Ohio's status..

Lisa Stephens Pippin likes Kangpen Olde Bulldogges's status..

Madeline Eichelberger

Can't believe I feel this bad the day before my sisters baby shower. Uggg :*(.

Connie Allen claimed Honey Tea on FarmVille..

Casey Forsythe sold a Fine Rabbit Wool on FarmVille 2..

Connie Allen claimed Bright Snow Sled on FarmVille..

Mary Medicus likes Baby Daddy/Momma Drama's link..

Mary Medicus likes Baby Daddy/Momma Drama's link..

Denver Underwood listened to Summer Jam (Featurin… by Jake Owen on iHeartRadio..

Mary Medicus commented on her own link: "That must be you, you're talki…".

Mark Zuckerberg likes Dan Rose's status..

Denver Underwood listened to International Harvester by Craig Morgan on iHeartRadio..

David Austin earned Easy Key Stone Reward on Bejeweled Blitz..

Julie Staup<3><3>.

Show Older.

Christina Eichelberger Stuckey
.

Cynthia Reynolds
.

Hikki Kustin
.

Irwins Jungle
.

Jodi Bloom Eichelberger
.

John-Becca Ellis-Maultsby
.

Madeline Eichelberger
.

Nancy Stephens
.

Stan Eichelberger
.

Wendy Latimer
.

MORE FRIENDS (15)

Brad Mattes
.

Cindy Hollingsworth Shepherd
.

Di Evans
.

Jacoba Victor
.

Johnna Williams
.

Jose Midkiff Cardenas
.

Jungle Pit Sanctuary
.

Ka Ren
.

Kindra Mammone
.

Lisa Covington
.

Michael Powell
.

Penny Robinson
.

Steve Nuckles
.

Therese Carney McCloskey
.

Tosha Mills Simpson
.
.

.

.

..

.

.

...


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

my wife was trying to post the pic of the actual car . have no idea what hapened!!!!!!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I REALLY REALLY miss the 80's! Hip Hop and Rap music stink!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

job site parking










again and again and again


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

we pick our job sites


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

trophy cars


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

limited additions of addiction


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

?

she's a blonde


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

#90 is my for car on this thread to date. The blue stripes are outstanding.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

DaN - That's awesome - I remember Corvette Summer!

Not one of Luke Skywalkers best roles..

But his costar… Annie Potts was nominated for a Golden Globe Award in 1979 for "Best Motion Picture Acting Debut - Female" for Corvette Summer


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

